# deli cups with lids info



## bruty2fruity (May 24, 2006)

ok this applies to anyone in the uk.

if you could buy these items for your mantids, would you?

if you could, how much would seem reasonable per tub/lid?


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 24, 2006)

i would buy the ones with ventilated lids like the ones from america

dunno how much wouldn't want to pay more than around 50p each


----------

